# DCS vs. CAPITAL PRECISION RANGES



## davidhunternyc (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been searching for gas ranges and it seems like the DCS and the Capital Precision line have received numerous recommendations. I am looking at the 36" inch models; all gas, 6 sealed burners, with self-cleaning ovens. Both of these makers offer this. Also, the people at Capital Precision used to work for DCS so I'm sure there are more similarities than differences between these two ranges. My question, however, is what are the differences between these two ranges and are any of the differences significant? Is one of these ranges "better" than the other? If anyone has had experience with both of these ranges, please post your thoughts here. 
Thank you.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

You may want to go garden web and ask there or search in their appliance forum. I've seen a few threads there in the past comparing these brands.


----------

